# Excel.  Zellen erst multiplizieren und anschließend addieren/aufsummieren.



## smashheiser (6. Januar 2007)

*Excel.  Zellen erst multiplizieren und anschließend addieren/aufsummieren.*

Ich habe folgendes Problem.

In der Spalte A stehen 100 Zahlen und in der Spalte B stehen auch 100 Zahlen.
Die Zahlen sind voneinander verschieden.
Nun möchte ich das z.B. Zelle A2 mit Zelle B2 multipliziert wird und zu A1*B1 aufaddiert und das für die anderen 100 Einträge fortlaufend.
So daß unterm Strich eine Summa aus vielen kleinen Multiplikationen herauskommt.
A1*B1+A2*B2+A3*B3+A4*B4+An*Bn = Ergebnis

Ich wäre für jeden Ratschlag dankbar.

Cheers


----------



## I_N_T (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Excel.  Zellen erst multiplizieren und anschließend addieren/aufsummieren.*



			
				smashheiser am 06.01.2007 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe folgendes Problem.
> 
> In der Spalte A stehen 100 Zahlen und in der Spalte B stehen auch 100 Zahlen.
> Die Zahlen sind voneinander verschieden.
> ...




Hi,
erstell in Spalte C die Ergebnisse für A1*B1 usw.(kannste ja mit auto-ausfüllen machen, einfach einmal schreiben und dann auf das quadrat in der zellenmarkierung klicken und nach unten ziehen) und dann addiere Spalte C zusammen mit =summe(c1:c100)   

 MfG


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Excel.  Zellen erst multiplizieren und anschließend addieren/aufsummieren.*

*edit* wie schon gesagt   */edit*

ganz simpel: in C1 schreibst du *=A1*B*, in C2 *=A2*B2* usw bis Cn *=An*Bn* - dabei reicht es, wenn du es einmal in C1 reinschreibst, ENTER, dann die zele mit der maus markieren, mit dem cursor rechts unten in die ecke des zellenrandes, maustaste drücken und gedrückt halten und dann "runterziehen" bis Cn

und in C(n+1) schreibst du dann *=SUMME(C1..Cn)*

das kannst du natürlich wenn du willst auch ganz woanders hinschreiben, zB in E1, dann steht das übersichtlich mit ganz oben in der tabelle.


----------



## smashheiser (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Excel.  Zellen erst multiplizieren und anschließend addieren/aufsummieren.*



			
				I_N_T am 06.01.2007 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> smashheiser am 06.01.2007 16:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hat funktioniert, doch das hat leider den Nachteil, daß man extra eine Tabelle anfertigen muß in der die zahlen stehen, mir wäre es lieber wenn der Schritt in einer Formel verpackt wird, so daß man sich die Übersichtlichkeit erhält.


----------



## Nurgler (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Excel.  Zellen erst multiplizieren und anschließend addieren/aufsummieren.*



			
				smashheiser am 06.01.2007 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> I_N_T am 06.01.2007 16:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann schreib doch die Summenformel aus der C-Spalte raus und blende die aus. Rechtsklick auf die Splate oben (wo C steht) und dann ausblenden.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Excel.  Zellen erst multiplizieren und anschließend addieren/aufsummieren.*



			
				smashheiser am 06.01.2007 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat funktioniert, doch das hat leider den Nachteil, daß man extra eine Tabelle anfertigen muß in der die zahlen stehen, mir wäre es lieber wenn der Schritt in einer Formel verpackt wird, so daß man sich die Übersichtlichkeit erhält.


 siehe mein posting. hast du s so gemacht? wieso "neue tabelle"? du schreibst es einfach in die spalte neben A und B...

oder soll man die zwischenergebnisse nicht sehen? dann verdeck die spalte C einfach. oben im grauen bereich, wo C steht, rechtsklick und "ausblenden". die summenformel für das gesamtergebnis darfst du natürlich dann nicht in C schreiben, sofern du das ergebnis auch sehen willst... 


aber EINE formel dafür gbt es nicht, außer du schreibst von hand "=A1*B1+A2*B2+... +An*Bn"


----------



## smashheiser (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Excel.  Zellen erst multiplizieren und anschließend addieren/aufsummieren.*



			
				Herbboy am 06.01.2007 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> smashheiser am 06.01.2007 16:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, zur Not geht es auch damit. 
Falls ich mal ne Formel dafür finden sollte,dann poste die ich mal hier.
Trotzdem danke nochmal


----------

